# Erectile changes



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm not talking about ED here. I'm late 40's and still haven't suffered from a Viagra moment, even though it's clear that that's not as far down the road as it used to be.

If I had to guess from self-diagnosis (always error prone, I understand), I would say that I am getting to enjoy a mild case of Peyronie's. 

One day everything's the way it's been since as far back as I can remember, next thing a couple of weeks later and the system has undergone some hydraulic modifications. There's curvature that never existed before, a change in girth that happens sorta mid-stream, a loss of length, and a loss of erectile quality over the last half. 

So far it hasn't really interfered with sex, and from what I've read there isn't much to be done unless it gets more severe. The wife doesn't mind the change of direction either since it creates a minor built-in G-spot auto-targeting device. Overall, I'm still not in the "gee, this is cool" camp 'cause, well, it isn't.

Anyone else out there want to comment?


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Ah, Father Time has made his way to your bedroom door. Just go with it; natural regression of our manhood is not preventable but thankfully treatable. 

Never heard of the new curve, but if you're wondering why things are starting to slip, Viagra is an option, but so is testosterone. You may have a low count so get some blood work done. 

As far as keeping thickness and girth, I recently discovered that using a c0ck ring helps. Just a little silicone beaded ring that slips over your penis and you slide it down to the bottom of the base.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I think zinc helps a touch, worth a try


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I did post about this myself a little while ago. How I seem to have variable erections, three different types basically.

What Mrs Wysh calls Tree Trunk, Hard but not tree trunk, and quite bendy.

I had this 'problem' a few months back, then it went away and thankfully back to adequate/tree trunk. Now it seems to be rearing it's ugly head again (or not rearing it's head)

It seems to be tied in very much with work stress and tiredness for me.

I'll see if I can find my thread and bump it.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Zinc Gluconate and Vitamin E.

Take just before bedtime.
Don't take on an empty stomach.

Most of the processed foods are zinc deficient.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

do know the wife does say that the zinc gives your spunk a slight metallic taste


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Is that because of the lead in your pencil?


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Do see a urologist. Probably just a bit of age nut there could be significant health issues. High bp, diabetes, heart disease, etc. Get those ruled out. Also an endochrinologist to do a detailed hormone check. Spplements, may do the trick but knowing the cause is a good thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the hints.

I don't believe that this is just the natural progression of time given the nature of the symptoms and their sudden onset. My BP is Ok (runs toward the high end but not medicated), my last PSA was normal, my blood sugar was fine the last time I was tested, which admittedly has been a while now.

It's the bend and obvious constriction (wife even commented on it) right smack in the middle of my penis that led me to wonder. I understand only a urologist can make a diagnosis, I was just wondering if anyone here had been through that particular problem. While it's not exactly a common disease, I'm right smack in the demographic.


----------



## Michael A. Brown (Oct 16, 2012)

Sometimes some of our activities cause some changes in our erections.


----------



## gedwierico (Dec 13, 2012)

I recently discovered that using a c0ck ring helps.


----------



## kindi (Apr 28, 2012)

Yup, I got peyronies.

You don't need to pay your insurance copay to find out that you've got it too.

No confirmed effective treatments other than surgery if it gets so curved you can't have sex. I tried the Vitamin B and Vitamin E for a while. Stopped the Vitamin E after I orgasmed blood, and the Vitamin B tasted like crap and didn't seem to do anything so that was the end of it.

Most guys level off, mine seems to be stable past few years and it's the shape of a banana. 

Just roll with it and try not to over think it.

I've been with a half dozen women post divorce and they seem to enjoy the change.

One word of caution. If it continues to bend upwards you run the risk of "self facials" when masturbating.

Learn to duck.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

kindi said:


> Most guys level off, mine seems to be stable past few years and it's the shape of a banana.



some advice

don't paint your penis yellow and enter the monkey cage naked


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

gosh you can learn some pretty interesting things in here... but seriously I have heard of the zinc additive too. It will also increase your drive.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Agree with the Father Time analogy of age simply catching up with you. The bend, more often than not, just works for the better, or so a lot more women would probably think.

If you still have dire concerns, then just check with your primary physician or urologist!


----------

